# Potty training a puppy that cannot go outside



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She can go outside for potty, but you can't take her anywhere in public where she will come in contact with other dogs. 

So - no petstore, dog parks, friends houses, etc... and because she hasn't had her shots, I would probably not take her for any walks. 

But if you are just taking her out the back door to go potty, that's fine. Get her on a potty training schedule and stick to it.


----------



## walidch (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh I should also add that my place doesn't have a back door since I live in an apartment on the 3rd floor and must take her down the stairs every time she must go potty.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

walidch said:


> Oh I should also add that my place doesn't have a back door since I live in an apartment on the 3rd floor and must take her down the stairs every time she must go potty.


Which will make the potty training annoying while it lasts, but if you want your puppy trustworthy in the house, you have to go through three to five months of taking her outside on a set schedule. Assume she will have to go outside every three hours during the night, half hour after eating, drinking, _immediately_ after playing. And you have to make sure she poops every several times a day.

As she gets older, she will be able to hold longer, but until you get to that point you will be going outside frequently.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Is the "no taking her outside" rule more about the brochitis or the vaccinations?

Possibly print this handout to discuss with your vet: http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf

However, it looks like you are not in the US and the prevalence of infectious diseases may be greater where you live. 

For the next week, decide where you want your puppy to eliminate. Put down some sort of easy-to-clean material, absorbant "puppy pads" is a product many choose, but if that is not available you may want to try newspaper. For best results...this should be in a small closed area (think of your bathroom...or a small entry room in your house)

Handle this house training just like you would for training a puppy to go outside. Spend lots of time near that area, frequently take trips to that spot, only let your puppy have more freedom in the house when you know he is empty. Feed treats for eliminating in that spot. Contain your puppy in that area when you cannot be supervising.

I hope your puppy is well soon.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Also, it seemed to work for both our GR girls was to have a "spot" to return to outside for potty times. We always say "go potty" and then praise her like mad and give a little treat when she goes potty. Our 14 week old girl is doing really well now in that department. Good luck. Hope you hang in there.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My son lived in an appt and got his puppy right before a huge snow storm last winter. He could not take the puppy down to the yard as it was under 30" of snow. He placed paper on his balcony and outside his doorway so the puppy had two places to go. It worked beautifully, the puppy used the paper and when the snow melted a bit they took the paper down to a plowed area to go potty there. What did become confusing for him, was when all the snow finally melted. He wasn't familiar with grass and wasn't sure what to do with it.


----------



## walidch (Aug 18, 2010)

I cannot take her outside because she didn't have her vaccination yet and the streets are not totally clean


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry your puppy is sick! You have received good advice. Good luck! Hope puppy is all better soon!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

walidch said:


> I cannot take her outside because she didn't have her vaccination yet and the streets are not totally clean


Do you have potty pads in Lebanon? If you could use those for the time being and then transition her to going outside once she has her shots, that should work. Here are some different sites that carry them:

http://www.google.com/search?q=pott...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

I hope your puppy gets better soon!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Train your puppy go into litter box, if cat can do it then golden retriever definitely can too. Ask me how I know 
We trained Bodhi as early as 4 weeks and he's been excellent with his box and kept looking for his box when he needs to do his business. We use the command: Go Potty.
Week 8:









Potty #1: (short video clip)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/younggtx/4833811084/in/set-72157624456431367/

Potty #2: (short video clip)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/younggtx/4832935705/in/set-72157624456431367/

Week 4: We helped our breeder when Bodhi and his siblings (litters of 10) was only 4 weeks old.








Short video clip of all the litters being trained:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/younggtx/4744338824/in/set-72157624144174538/


----------

